# Spell Checker



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We now have a shiny new spell checker. It works a treat, plus can be customized by adding our own words to.

I'm working on a list of 40k related words to put in. Feel free to add them here guys.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Have I said before that you are the man Jez?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The actual difficulty with this is willingness to use spellcheckers and need to use spellcheckers are always inversely proportionate.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Also added a link exchange at 

www.heresy-online.net/links.php

I don't know if I like it yet though. The links page I manually editted is far more useful - plus I doubt the link exchange will generate much interest.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> The actual difficulty with this is willingness to use spellcheckers and need to use spellcheckers are always inversely proportionate.


But we got it for you! :lol:


----------

